# My plan!



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, first off, I wasn't really sure where this should go but I thought this was the best because it involves learning different languages and it involves making lots of money from my future job (hopefully, or a better one... or winning the lottery, etc.) and I wanted to get this down on PerC for feedback.

I eventually want to travel to the following areas which, from my limited understanding, will require me learning the following languages (maybe not require so much as really, really want to): 

*Spanish for *
· Barcelona
· Puerto Rico
*French for *
· Paris
· Montreal
*Portuguese for*
· Rio de Janeiro
· Apparently all of Brazil
*Italian for *
· Italy
*English for*
· London
· Edinburgh

I put English on there just as a marker and a self note, everything below English was really low priority whilst everything above it was high priority, and in case I need to add to the list or if I don't know what language is for a certain area (example; I didn't know where Edinburgh was lol).

So, first question, what's the major differences between French and Italian? I honestly thought they were the same thing:blushed:

And, which order should I go about learning these languages? I plan on starting this month on the first one. I've had some Spanish classes in high school before but, well, I remember zilch from that as I didn't pay attention to anything that happened in that class, although I do remember some (incredibly basic) things from when I started learning about it on my own back in grade school. 

Furthermore, I just thought of an idea that I have to write down and bold for later so I don't forget (it's bed time) *look up classes in the college *for different languages. 

Anyways, that's my grand idea! And go!


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't go to PR to learn Spanish...


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice!!!!

I just have a couple questions, mainly to know if you are serious. If you are, I might follow your journey around for a while, perhaps gathering inspiration from it.

Question 1) How many minutes a day, on average, over the last 2 months, have you studied one of those languages?
Question 2) How many minutes a day, on average, do you expect to spend on one of those languages in the future until you learn them all?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> Don't go to PR to learn Spanish...


What? No, I learn the language and then go to the area. Language first, vacation second.



Master Wolf said:


> Nice!!!!
> 
> I just have a couple questions, mainly to know if you are serious. If you are, I might follow your journey around for a while, perhaps gathering inspiration from it.
> 
> ...


None. This is for when I gain enough money to start traveling. I plan on starting on learning the languages by the end of the month.

I have no idea about how long it will take. I just hope to have learned all of the languages by the time I get done with school (a while from now). 2018-19 until I get done with my double major and then I get to go into the wonderful world of graduate programs lol. So I'm not really in much of a hurry. My biggest question is in which order should I attempt to learn these languages?

Sorry, but there is no real inspiration for now... not for quite a while...


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

You should go to Willimantic CT (right by where I grew up) to learn Spanish. It's kind of a pre-requisite now for all of us there to learn Spanish so we can help the people who don't know English. No, I kid, you don't wanna go to Willirico.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

L said:


> What? No, I learn the language and then go to the area. Language first, vacation second.


Ah... But then you'd have slight communication problems. PR uses more of a dialect.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

ISFjosue0098 said:


> Ah... But then you'd have slight communication problems. PR uses more of a dialect.


I think you're still missing my point, I just want to know in which order I should learn these languages. 

Spanish, French, Portuguese and Italian. 

I'm thinking Italian last, no matter what. 

The more I think about it though the more I'm thinking Spanish and then Portuguese for my first two because those are the areas I want to visit the most; Barcelona and Rio de Janeiro which would make French 3rd and Italian last. The information about my travel list is just for personal inspiration as well as a back story... and, if I'm being completely honest, attention and dialogue about other places other people might want to visit. 

But now I'm thinking I shouldn't have made this thread and it's become a waste of time.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

L said:


> I think you're still missing my point, I just want to know in which order I should learn these languages.
> 
> Spanish, French, Portuguese and Italian.
> 
> ...


It has. Learn the languages in any order. They're all romance languages anyway.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

Dude, they speak mostly catalan in Barcelona, not spanish. Bad idea. Better go to another place! And look carefully which accent is spoken in the region you are visiting. They vary a lot and some are completely different from the spanish you learn in school.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Orchidion said:


> Dude, they speak mostly catalan in Barcelona, not spanish. Bad idea. Better go to another place! And look carefully which accent is spoken in the region you are visiting. They vary a lot and some are completely different from the spanish you learn in school.


Not learning in school and from my research they have both spanish and catalan as their national language. So I would still be able to communicate. Plus, if I have to I'll just learn it too :tongue:


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

L said:


> Not learning in school and from my research they have both spanish and catalan as their national language. So I would still be able to communicate. Plus, if I have to I'll just learn it too :tongue:


According to my spanish teacher, very, very few people speak normal spanish there.

And for which profession do you need all those languages?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Orchidion said:


> And for which profession do you need all those languages?


Fat, lucky, lottery winning travel guyroud:

Lol, but really though, I just want to visit all of those places and I want to be able to communicate with the people there. Plus, Spanish is one of those languages that everybody kind of needs anymore in the US, in my opinion.


----------



## Orchidion (Jan 3, 2013)

L said:


> Fat, lucky, lottery winning travel guyroud:
> 
> Lol, but really though, I just want to visit all of those places and I want to be able to communicate with the people there. Plus, Spanish is one of those languages that everybody kind of needs anymore in the US, in my opinion.


Sounds actually nice. But why did you exclusively name european and south american nations you wanna visit? Aren´t there any other cultures/countries you want to see?



BTW How I imagine you right now


----------



## nirvanarulez94 (Mar 15, 2013)

You should go to Los Angeles to learn spanish lol


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Orchidion said:


> Sounds actually nice. But why did you exclusively name european and south american nations you wanna visit? Aren´t there any other cultures/countries you want to see?


Kind of, but I really, really want to visit those. And then there are some other ones that speak English that I have in a hyperlink on my favorites tab but I didn't feel the need to write those down since they are on a hyperlink.



> BTW How I imagine you right now


Only if I win the lottery:wink:


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

nirvanarulez94 said:


> You should go to Los Angeles to learn spanish lol


Don't have the money to travel right now and I found a wonderful little website that also has a free app that I downloaded on my phone. It has Spanish/French/Portuguese/German on it, all for free.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I also want to learn these languages and then take classes for them in school for easy A's and boost my GPA the easy way:tongue:


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

L said:


> I also want to learn these languages and then take classes for them in school for easy A's and boost my GPA the easy way:tongue:


Spanish, though none of the ones listed would be classified as 'difficult'. I say whichever you're the most interested in, since motivation and consistency are key to learning any language.


----------

